# Setting up a craft show



## Tootie_Smiles (May 11, 2009)

My nephew owns a coffee shop in our town. He has concerts there once a month. He wants me to help him get a craft/farmers market going. Does anyone know about getting this up and running?

Do we have to make sure everyone has insurance? He has liability insurance in case someone falls or something like that but I don't think it would cover if a vendor sold something that hurt someone..wouldn't it be on the vendor?

Any comments or suggestions would be very helpful.

Pauline


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

A lot of farmers markets require the vendors to have their own liability insurance.


----------



## Tabitha (May 13, 2009)

No craft show I have ever done has ever asked for proof of insurance or proof of ability to charge sales tax.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

The company I work for is participating in one of the local farmers markets this season, they required proof of liability insurance with our application.

They didn't ask for anything regarding sales tax, nor do they care.


----------



## Deda (May 13, 2009)

I had to prove my Insurance, along with naming market as an additional insured.  They also required a copy of my business license and VA sales and use Id # and then I had to get a separate vendors license through the city.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 16, 2009)

wow that's a lot of stuff.. I emailed my county clerk office in Wood County, Texas and they said that I just needed to come in a fill out the paper work as soon as I got back.. I can do the tax thing online and just send it in and such.. but I think i'm going to wait to go to the county office that way I can pay my fees and such upfront and know they got it.. 

They said I needed the tax sales thing, to register my business name and one other thing I can't remember right now


----------



## Tabitha (May 16, 2009)

I have never done a farmer's market. I would guess since their main item is food, the regs are strickter. I have been doind craft shows for 10+ years & never been asked about either in those settings.


----------



## Lindy (May 17, 2009)

The farmer's market here in town has been carrying a group insurance to cover all the vendors that participate in their market including soapers.  However - the insurance company and the government is now requiring that each vendor carry their own insurance since it is such a wide variety of products.


----------



## ilovedoxies (May 17, 2009)

no wonder our farmer's market charges 8.99 for a watermellon


----------

